# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Красноярск

## Радио Фанат

Здравствуйте уважаемые участники форума. Хотел бы познакомиться с девушкой из Красноярска лдя дружбы или частичной/полной реализации сюжета моего произведения, изложенного по адресу http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=756

----------


## Blackwinged

Забаньте этого урода, нахрен!

----------


## Радио Фанат

Извините меня....... Пожалуйста, если я опять что-то запрещённое сделаю, предупредите, я всё удалю....

----------


## Azkxul

...красноярск...Кто есть тут?...

----------


## Радио Фанат

Я всё ещё живой.....

----------


## Scream

Чувак я в красноярске часто бываю, нехотелось бы что б ты кого-то с собой утянул... давай я лучше тебе мозги выпущу с карабина "Сайга"?

думаю это будет демократически.

----------


## Радио Фанат

Кто сказал, что уж сразу утягивать с собой буду..... Возможно, найду хорошего знакомого(ую), будем общаться, и жизнь наладиться..... Уйти всегда успею, а пожить, можно попробовать, если шанс появиться.....

А про карабин идея интересная, только куда потом ты труп девать будешь, и надо тебе на меня патрон целый тратить.....

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Scream*
Слушай, помоему  от Киева до Красноярска о-о-очень дофига ехать...
И только ради того  чтобы комуто мозг вышибить... Ну зато оригинально :twisted:

----------


## Scream

Дофига... но біваю там, при случае помогу человеку облегчить жизнь...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Scream*
Прям Робин Гуд! Все ради людей, даже в Красноярск мотнешся, чтобы человека добить, весьма  похвально  :twisted:

----------


## Радио Фанат

Последнее время жизнь вполне удавлетворительно складывается, спешить умереть пака не буду. А за предложение спасибо, в случае чего договоримся, в благодарностть мои вещи сможешь (с трупа) забрать.....

----------


## wwwww

*Радио Фанат* молодец, что ищешь друзей. Может действительно кого и найдёшь.На форуме полно хороших, дружелюбных,готовых помочь людей.




> Чувак я в красноярске часто бываю, нехотелось бы что б ты кого-то с собой утянул... давай я лучше тебе мозги выпущу с карабина "Сайга"? думаю это будет демократически.


     Тупая шутка.Тем более человек с дружескими намерениями пришёл.
Пошутите кто-нибудь по поводу товарища украинца! (((

----------


## Scream

> *Радио Фанат* молодец, что ищешь друзей. Может действительно кого и найдёшь.На форуме полно хороших, дружелюбных,готовых помочь людей.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Scream
> 
> ...


 
друзей пусть ищет но не для савместного суицида...

"товарища украинца!"
та вы батя расист что-ли или для вас главное в человеке национальность?

----------


## wwwww

> "товарища украинца!" 
> та вы батя расист что-ли или для вас главное в человеке национальность?


    ни то и не другое.ок. Пошутите кто-нибудь над СКРИМОМ...так лучше звучит?

----------


## Azkxul

Дорогой Скрим! Коли Вы добровольно вызываетесь совершить сие действо, не могли бы вы захватить одну лишнюю пульку и отсрелить мне тоже мою глупую башку?

----------


## Scream

Сударь вы для совместного суицида ничего не придпринимаете, лучше соверщите нападение на какого нибудь милиционера и пулька вас и так догонит!

----------


## Вейяр

эээ... гхе бряк... зорд эээ гхе ха

----------


## лифтрер

кто нибудь живой с Красноярска остался???

----------

